# Indexing head for mini lathe/mill



## Tom Kaye (Aug 14, 2017)

Seeking parts and or how to in making indexing head in s small version to fit mini lathe/mill

Any ideas for plans?  Tom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Douglasr (Aug 18, 2017)

Check out mini lathe book, I think it was written by David Fenner. One of his books has steps for an indexer also Home Shop Machinist magazine had an article series on them. You can call Village Press for help on which back issue. Good luck


----------

